# Curl-Aviv from Tel-Aviv :)



## Curl-Aviv (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi! My name is Ilana Bikov 28 years old. I live in Tel Aviv with my husband, my child and my lovely cats.  I'm a breeder of American Curl and British Shorthair cats

Me and my neutered domestic cat - Claus


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a georgeous cat! Welcome Ilana and post more pictures when you get a chance


----------



## Curl-Aviv (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks!  At me many photos of my cats (are valid much more, than mine :wink: ) So, I shall try to post them .


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Ilana!! Looking forward to hearing more about you, your cats, and Israel. I would love to visit there sometime.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, you have beautiful cats!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Ilana. Welcome. Your Claus is a big, beautiful cat. The one in your avatar is lovely. I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Holy mackeral look at the size of that cat! I want him/her. Welcome. Stop in the lounge sometime.


----------

